# MV Vargas



## rasa (Dec 30, 2006)

Any information, photo's, where built, construction drawings, etc. ????

She was a "MacAndrews" vessel, would like to contact anyone who sailed on her.

Norm.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings Norm from another Norm - pictures of a vessel Vargas on www.photoship.co.uk - hope she is the one you are looking for - BV


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

MacAndrews' "Vargas" (1959, 2052grt) became Yugoslavian "Tiha" in 1971.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

VARGAS id 5376662. Built 1959 by Krogerwerft. Rendsburg. grt 2052. dwt 2168. Yard No 1089. L.O.A. 101.7. LPP 91.7. Beam 14.1. Engine ID-12. 1971 TIHA. 1991 AYDA II. scrapped Bombay. 12/2/1992.


----------



## rasa (Dec 30, 2006)

n. liddell (sparks) said:


> Greetings Norm from another Norm - pictures of a vessel Vargas on www.photoship.co.uk - hope she is the one you are looking for - BV


Hi Norm,
She's the one thanks mate, much obliged.!

All the breasts,
Norm.


----------



## rasa (Dec 30, 2006)

shipmate17 said:


> VARGAS id 5376662. Built 1959 by Krogerwerft. Rendsburg. grt 2052. dwt 2168. Yard No 1089. L.O.A. 101.7. LPP 91.7. Beam 14.1. Engine ID-12. 1971 TIHA. 1991 AYDA II. scrapped Bombay. 12/2/1992.


Hi shipmate,
Many thanks for the info, hopefully they will release construction.

Cheers Cobber,
All the breasts
Norm


----------



## rasa (Dec 30, 2006)

rasa said:


> Hi shipmate,
> Many thanks for the info, hopefully they will release construction.
> 
> Cheers Cobber,
> ...


Meant to say, constuction drawings....!!
Norm.


----------



## Atholl (Aug 22, 2012)

My father John Moir was Master on MV Vargas, and brought home ship's cat appropriately names Vargas, originally from Valencia...Vargas lived to a grand age Scotland.


----------



## fingers (Feb 21, 2011)

*m v vargas*



rasa said:


> Any information, photo's, where built, construction drawings, etc. ????
> 
> She was a "MacAndrews" vessel, would like to contact anyone who sailed on her.
> 
> Norm.


my brother was chippy cant remember what year. Barry triplett


----------

